# Closed Bite Discrimination Thread



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

I don't even feel the need to comment on it!


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Bob Scott said:


> I don't even feel the need to comment on it!


Holy crap.

You're right.

Why did I read that title and think "scent"?


----------



## Chris McDonald (May 29, 2008)

Did you lock it due to general stupidity or did I break a rule?


----------



## Chris McDonald (May 29, 2008)

Chris McDonald said:


> Did you lock it due to general stupidity or did I break a rule?


I ment the general stupidity of my question, was it that bad?


----------



## David Scholes (Jul 12, 2008)

Chris McDonald said:


> I ment the general stupidity of my question, was it that bad?


Some of us might be deviant enough to actually train our dogs to be aggressive against certain individuals such as in-laws, unwanted spouses... or "others" of different cultural or racial backgrounds. Not very PC. Just my guess. I'm sure it's been trained historically in some military situations.


----------



## Chris Michalek (Feb 13, 2008)

David Scholes said:


> Some of us might be deviant enough to actually train our dogs to be aggressive against certain individuals such as in-laws, unwanted spouses... or "others" of different cultural or racial backgrounds. Not very PC. Just my guess. I'm sure it's been trained historically in some military situations.



I've trained my dog to be affectionate to people named Chris.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Chris, there are people in this world that would read something like that and start training. :-o


----------



## Chris Michalek (Feb 13, 2008)

Bob Scott said:


> Chris, there are people in this world that would read something like that and start training. :-o



I'm not worried about Chris trained dogs. As long as they are trained to be nice to me.


----------



## Chris McDonald (May 29, 2008)

Bob Scott said:


> Chris, there are people in this world that would read something like that and start training. :-o


Yes, but to each there own … to a certain degree. 
Although this is going to make things worse for myself and im sure everyone wants to pretend they don’t notice. In my very, very limited time of trying to learn a little more dog handling skills I have purchased training videos, went and watched a few clubs practice and viewed many videos on YouTube and one thing I noticed that I think would be hard to argue with is there are a lot of African Americans as helpers. Why is that? I have actually purchased a leeburg video where a white helper had covered his face with black makeup. Why not blue or green if he wanted to look different? 
The reality is my dog loves my mothering law and yes if I came home and my dog had her pined in the corner of the room I would have a tough time holding back my smile. And don’t lie most of you would! 
Although my dog was sold to me as a personal protection dog, it was more than I wanted. We worked hard on cooling him off and making him a good family dog which he is. We do goof around with man tracking, agility, some bite work and even some narcotic detection. 
Come on the question was funny! As Connie pointed out I showed my inexperience using the word “odor” instead of “scent” so shot me! My question had much more substance than many, such as the, my dog is gaining weight what can I do? I can’t believe people answered questions like that seriously. 
Its all good!


----------



## Anne Vaini (Mar 15, 2007)

Which Leerburg DVD has a helper with black makeup on? I've seen most (if not all) of them and I don't recall this.


----------



## Carol Boche (May 13, 2007)

Anne Vaini said:


> Which Leerburg DVD has a helper with black makeup on? I've seen most (if not all) of them and I don't recall this.


Me neither.....huh.....

How do you mess around with narcotics detection? Are you LE?


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

Actually I disagree with "to each their own". I would have a real issue with anyone who wants to train their dog to bite a person based on race, as would any club sanctioned by any of the parent organizations I know of. I hope I am wrong with where you were going regarding "odor".







Finally, there are not more decoys of color and no one is "looking the other way". To suggest such a thing is simply bizzarre. In fact, I hope either I misunderstood this whole thing or it was just a really bad joke.


----------



## Chris Michalek (Feb 13, 2008)

I don't agree with "each their own" either especially when the comment comes from somebody who has no experience. IF you know how to train your own dog then "to each their own" but I don't want to hear about it.

If somebody asks me to train their dog to attack people named Chris then I would send my dog on them, it's a different story if they want a Howard attack dog though and I make sure they would follow his odor for the bite. LOL


----------



## Chris McDonald (May 29, 2008)

Anne Vaini said:


> Which Leerburg DVD has a helper with black makeup on? I've seen most (if not all) of them and I don't recall this.


Ill dig it out it was one of the PP ones


----------



## Chris McDonald (May 29, 2008)

Anne Vaini said:


> Which Leerburg DVD has a helper with black makeup on? I've seen most (if not all) of them and I don't recall this.


 
As I look here I can only find one Leeburg video, I will try and track them down from all the great people who said just let me borrow it for a day or two! It is in one. I can remember a building and a fence involved in the scene. Me and my friends made comments on how we could not believe that was in there in this day and age. 
As far as the narcotic work, the family and I went on a few vacations so this summer and my dog spent 10 weeks at Baden where he was trained on the real stuff. He received some additional training and they incorporated narcotics into it. My wife then spent 10 days there getting some basic handling training. It has made my wife like the dog much more, he is now less of a handful for her. As far as continuing his narcotics work a local sheriffs department trains with the real stuff once a week and I can show up there, and have. And I recently started working with the K9 cops local “go to guy”. As normal for go to guys he is a retired K9 cop and now has a successful training and K9 supplying business. I have only worked narcotics with him once so far and the go to guy seamed OK with the results. I also have a freezer of the fake stuff. This whole thing is just a hobby for me, I would really like to spend most of my time on man tracking for the fun of it but its not always that easy to find people to work with (my 8 year old dauter has had about enough of hiding in the woods) and my work schedule does not allow for me to always plan ahead. The narcotic thing I can do myself (with the fake stuff) when time allows. The only real stuff I have are a few Percocet left over from a back surgery, and yes he hits on them. It also allows for my dog to feel as if he has done something, as these dogs do need to feel. My oldest chilld is 8 and my dog is just over 2 I am hoping my dog is still with me when my daughter is older, I can see it being fun taking my dog out to make sure there are no drugs in a car full of her friends coming to pick her up. 
As far as bite discrimination, I can see how I am painting a wrong picture of myself here. But it is a legit question, although I certainly have no need for it. I could tell you if I was in WWII I would want my dog to be a little less friendly with Japanese, or the Vietcong of Vietnam etc. 
Baden has a facility in Costa Rica this is where my dog was trained, I can tell you my dog was not to friendly of the local Mexican people. He wanted to go through my window when the landscapers showed up. We did work that out of him now. And yes there were local Hispanics used in his training in Costa Rica. 
I only had a few Leeburg DVDs I will continue looking 
As far as the men of color in bite suites, I was not the one who noticed it first, but it is tough to deny. I was watching a few youtube clips with other people when the most liberal one of all said “why are the dogs always attacking black men”? At the time she did have a point.
In short I made a legit question a little more colorful adding the mother in law, I bet a lot of people here had in laws over they wouldn’t mind there dog chasing out of the house. 
How great would it be for my mother in law to say im never coming over again as long as that dog is there? Instead my dog loves her because she is the only person alive who gives him table scraps! Even when I say not to!!!


----------



## Chris Michalek (Feb 13, 2008)

Frankly, the more I read your posts the more I think you shouldn't have a dog like yours.

Vietnamese in WWII? Mexicans in Costa Rica? Mother-in-law hate? Training narcotics detection when you don't need it. Nobody is calling racism or discrimination other than you.

Sorry but I call BS. 

Get a cat or better yet a hamster.


----------



## Chris McDonald (May 29, 2008)

Chris Michalek said:


> Frankly, the more I read your posts the more I think you shouldn't have a dog like yours.
> 
> Vietnamese in WWII? Mexicans in Costa Rica? Mother-in-law hate? Training narcotics detection when you don't need it. Nobody is calling racism or discrimination other than you.
> 
> ...


I said noting of Vietnamese in WWII, nor did I mention anything about Mexicans in Costa Rica. The fact is my dog went crazy when he saw Hispanics, I don’t care where they were from. I certainly did not teach him this. I don’t know for a fact if him training in Costa Rica with Hispanic helpers is what lead to this or if it something that he just did. He also did not like to see kids on skateboards ripping by, I know he wasn’t trained to go after kids on skateboards. We worked him out of both. 
And who *needs* a sport dog such as French ring? Hardly anyone its just a hobby. What is the difference if I spend my time trying to get my dog to roll over and play dead or have him hit on a odor? Nothing there both just for fun


----------



## Chris Michalek (Feb 13, 2008)

Are you seriously arguing with what you typed? 

"I could tell you if I was in WWII I would want my dog to be a little less friendly with Japanese, or the Vietcong of Vietnam etc."

Your dog is a liability to you and your family. My dog does not go crazy at anything except people who threaten me or cats, rabbits etc and even then I can call him off. 

I live in AZ where every 1.2 people is hispanic. There are no issues. We don't have issues with the Vietcong, mexicans, whites, South Africans, Ethiopans, Mung, Chinese, Muslims, Jews, Mormons, Christians, Russians either. The only people we have issues with are idiots.

People are people. You prolly bought a dog that was tied out, cornered and taught to fight the people from Costa Rica. Too bad we're not at war with them. :roll: Here's my vote for Operation Costa Rican Liberation.

Regardless, you obviously have a dog you don't know how to handle nor care for. 



Chris McDonald said:


> I said noting of Vietnamese in WWII, nor did I mention anything about Mexicans in Costa Rica. The fact is my dog went crazy when he saw Hispanics, I don’t care where they were from. I certainly did not teach him this. I don’t know for a fact if him training in Costa Rica with Hispanic helpers is what lead to this or if it something that he just did. He also did not like to see kids on skateboards ripping by, I know he wasn’t trained to go after kids on skateboards. We worked him out of both.
> And who *needs* a sport dog such as French ring? Hardly anyone its just a hobby. What is the difference if I spend my time trying to get my dog to roll over and play dead or have him hit on a odor? Nothing there both just for fun


----------



## Gerry Grimwood (Apr 2, 2007)

Chris, I have the perfect dog for you, he hates everyone.


----------



## Chris Michalek (Feb 13, 2008)

Gerry Grimwood said:


> Chris, I have the perfect dog for you, he hates everyone.



I get that a protection dog should hate everybody but McDonald is correcting for going after landscapers and kids on skate boards, he's ruining the training. He should just put the dog up and keep it away from situation like that.

I have a rottie that is very anti-social, she hates everybody, it's not a lot of fun having her outside the house. I think McDonald would be better off with a more balanced dog or not one at all.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Chris McDonald said:


> As Connie pointed out I showed my inexperience using the word “odor” instead of “scent” so shot me!


My comment was about why I failed to see the topic and lock it. I thought the word "discrimination" was about SCENT and I totally missed "bite" in the title as I scrolled through.


"Discussion" closed.


----------

